# 2006 X-Trail engine swap with a 2008 Sentra - is this doable?



## Thighrod (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi folks,

My 2006 X-Trail has 200,000+ KM and has been burning a bit of oil as of the last few months. Lately, it has refused to start due to (what the dealer says) is likely a stretched timing chain. The quote to repair is $1100 to $1500.

As such, I'm considering swapping the engine out for something with lower KM's.

I've located an engine that came off a 2008 sentra, engine code QR25DE, which should theoretically work, however the dealer tells me they are not 100% confident that the Sentra engine is a straight swap, due to possible differences, perhaps due to the X-Trail being AWD (possibly different mounts, etc). 

Anyone have any experience or opinions on swapping this or other Nissan engines into the X-Trail? To be honest, I'm leaning towards the engine swap option, especially considering the increased oil consumption as of late.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would get a second opinion from anybody but the dealer. Post 2002 Altimas used the same engine as well. Is it really possible to buy and install a newer engine for 1500?


----------

